

From 1995: Esther Dyson on Monetizing Creative Content - gruseom
http://cinematech.blogspot.com/2009/07/from-1995-esther-dyson-on-monetizing.html

======
JacobAldridge
I think particularly there's a lot of merit in the suggestion "to distribute
intellectual property free in order to sell services and relationships". But
how to manage that profitably remains the tough question.

I've heard that music artists increasingly make more money from concerts etc
than through their music, which is so readily copied / stolen. My business is
very mindful of the value of our intellectual property (business frameworks to
aid growth), but ultimately my clients pay mostly for their relationship with
me / my team. Would giving away IP help attract more clients, or would it
create competitors who would then undercut my relationships by competing on
price?

